# Worldmark



## Crouching_tiger (May 26, 2007)

I am going to sell all my timeshares and in exchange I am looking at buying into Worldmark. I live in Vancouver and Worldmark offer many resorts within driving distance. 
What is a reasonable price on the the resale market per point? Will I lose any benefits not buying from the developer like bonus time? Any infomation will be helpful to me, thank you.


----------



## LisaH (May 26, 2007)

Prices range anywhere from 60-80 cents per credit depending on the size of the membership and how many usable credits are available. In general, it will be considered a decent price around 70 cents/credit. Anything below is a good to great price.


----------



## spatenfloot (May 26, 2007)

You should be able to easily get an account with 2 years of banked points for .70/point resale. There is no compelling reason to buy from the developer. They will try to sell you on the Travelshare program which is generally not worth what it costs.


----------



## grs (May 27, 2007)

I just got one on ebay for 60 cents/credit + closing costs so final price is about 65 cents per credit


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2007)

Crouching_tiger said:


> I am going to sell all my timeshares and in exchange I am looking at buying into Worldmark. I live in Vancouver and Worldmark offer many resorts within driving distance.
> What is a reasonable price on the the resale market per point? Will I lose any benefits not buying from the developer like bonus time? Any infomation will be helpful to me, thank you.



Just to be sure you go into this with your eyes wide open.

I trust that you are aware that:


Wyndham has purchased Trendwest
Wyndham is instituting some "less than owner friendly" policies and procedures.
Because Wyndham controls the Worldmark board of directors, the legs, hands, and head of Worldmark have strings attached to them, and the strings are controlled by Wyndham.

If you've checked into that and you're comfortable with the situation, that's fine.  But if you haven't investigated those issues you might want to dig a bit before  you commit your $$.

And if you haven't considered Vacation Internationale, you might want to.  It's possible that VI will have resorts in all of the areas that you find of interest through Worldmark, and VI doesn't come with the same baggage as does Worldmark.  That's not to say that VI doesn't have baggage, just that VI's baggage is different from Worldmark's and perhaps the VI baggage will be a bit more tolerable.


----------



## PA- (May 27, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Just to be sure you go into this with your eyes wide open.
> 
> I trust that you are aware that:
> 
> ...



I was an owner of VI for a very long time.  About 5 years ago, after Sunterra had run it into the ground, Worldmark made more sense to me.

Now that VI has rebounded, and WorldMark stands to be run aground by Wyndham, I'm wondering if I shouldn't revisit that decision.

The biggest problems with VI when I last kept up with them were:

1)  Maintenance/upkeep/housekeeping went down the tubes.

2)  Maintenance fees went through the roof

3)  Expansion stopped, and it began to get harder and harder to make reservations.

What's the current status on VI, Steve?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2007)

PA- said:


> I was an owner of VI for a very long time.  About 5 years ago, after Sunterra had run it into the ground, Worldmark made more sense to me.
> 
> Now that VI has rebounded, and WorldMark stands to be run aground by Wyndham, I'm wondering if I shouldn't revisit that decision.
> 
> ...



Phil - I haven't dug into them that deeply yet.  I'm not ready to start seriously thinking about buying.  

The VI office is in Bellevue (in fact it's about three blocks from the Crab Shack where you had dinner), so when I get serious I'll probably see if I can get in to talk with someone in there.


----------



## CarolF (May 27, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Wyndham has purchased Trendwest
> Wyndham is instituting some "less than owner friendly" policies and procedures.
> Because Wyndham controls the Worldmark board of directors, the legs, hands, and head of Worldmark have strings attached to them, and the strings are controlled by Wyndham.



Would you elaborate on the "less than owner friendly" policies and procedures you mentioned please.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2007)

CarolF said:


> Would you elaborate on the "less than owner friendly" policies and procedures you mentioned please.



Do a search here and at TSForums on "Wyndham".


----------



## Lee B (May 28, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And if you haven't considered Vacation Internationale, you might want to.  It's possible that VI will have resorts in all of the areas that you find of interest through Worldmark, and VI doesn't come with the same baggage as does Worldmark.  That's not to say that VI doesn't have baggage, just that VI's baggage is different from Worldmark's and perhaps the VI baggage will be a bit more tolerable.



VI members have nightly exchange possibility into 15 WM resorts (not the hottest ones like Maui, of course).  The exchange fee, in addition to VI points, is $16 per night.

They increased MF to meet reality, and also made special assessments to accelerate the resort recoveries.  This has improved several resorts already and is ongoing or coming soon in others.  It must be a careful dance to get some owners to buy into spending more and other owners to have patience while waiting for improvements.


----------



## Judy (May 28, 2007)

CarolF said:
			
		

> Would you elaborate on the "less than owner friendly" policies and procedures you mentioned please.





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Do a search here and at TSForums on "Wyndham".



and read some of the posts at www.wmowners.com


----------



## alwysonvac (May 28, 2007)

CarolF said:


> Would you elaborate on the "less than owner friendly" policies and procedures you mentioned please.



See these two threads
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45585
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45371 - see 3rd post with link to "TEN" discussion on the wmowners board (need to login to access thread).


----------



## CarolF (May 28, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone  .  I did the search on Wyndham and the list of threads was very long.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 28, 2007)

CarolF said:


> Thanks so much everyone  .  I did the search on Wyndham and the list of threads was very long.



You can narrow it down by looking for posts within the last few months by TUG member "PA-"

****

Before we bought Raintree, we also seriously considered Worldmark.  The main reason we bought Raintree was because Raintree matched better with locales we wanted to visit.  But a strong secondary consideration was that Cendant (now Wyndham) had purchased Trendwest and I was reluctant about getting into bed with them.  I think those concerns have been validated.


----------

